# Best Green Nail Polish?



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

What is everyone's favorite green (If you are into that kind of thing). 
I only have a few.. I have a salley hansen glow that i love but it has a lot of gold in so it's summery and i have NYC Big Money Frost which is a dark green and OPI Greenwhich Village which is a light green creme (almost like a green apple shade).


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 2, 2009)

My favorite green nail polish is China Glaze In The Lime Light. It's so pretty and I love that neon green nail polish!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got Go On Green! by OPI and I really like it!

I also like Peppermint Patty by MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2009)

i like watermelon rind and emerald sparkle by china glaze. and also enchanted forest by orly


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2009)

My favourite greens are "The Grass is Greener on My Side" and "Toxic Seduction" both by Misa


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 2, 2009)

My favorite at the moment is OPI Green-wich Village, but I have a feeling that once I get CG Emerald Sparkle it will become the new favorite.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2009)

Orly Mint Mojito. The only 'green' I have. Love it.


----------



## broken_soul (Oct 2, 2009)

I love Nubar Forest and Orly Enchanted Forest.


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 2, 2009)

China Glaze's "Tree Hugger" is a pretty one as well...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ I love Tree Hugger too.....


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Oct 2, 2009)

My favorite is "Mermaid" from Piggy Polish. I get compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## supermodella (Oct 3, 2009)

China Glaze In the Limelight or Groovy Green. :]


----------



## kathyp (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *broken_soul* 

 
_ Orly Enchanted Forest._

 
Ditto. This one's dark enough to look sophisticated.


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2009)

Illamasqua Rampage is my fav, and Barry M Mint Green


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 3, 2009)

Paper Chasin by China Glaze - Kicks Collection, Summer 09


----------



## Briar (Oct 3, 2009)

I just ordered "Wildlife" and "Forest" from Nubar's "Going Green" collection, haven't gotten them yet but they look gorgeous!!


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 4, 2009)

I have quite a few greens, because it is one of my favorite polish colors. Maybe these will give someone a few new colors to check out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




butter London: Thames.

China Glaze: Emerald Sparkle (on of my favorites), Gussied Up Green, Tree Hugger.

Misa: Let's Go Green, Toxic Seduction, and a Secrets franken that I added some The Grass is Greener on my Side to, so it's more of a minty green now. To note, if you do pick up Secrets, I think it is more yellow than it seems to look online, hence my frankening it.

OPI: At Your Quebec & Call (golden olive, still green!)

Sally Hansen: Insta-Dri Jumpin' Jade, Xtreme Wear Emerald City, Xtreme Wear Green With Envy.

Zoya: Midori, Suvi.


----------

